# الة الرسم على الاظافر



## الفرح عنواني (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الة الرسم على الاظافر





















































































آلة الرسم على الأظافر صممت لتتناسب مع ذوقك 
تحتوي الآله على
48نقشه +7علب مناكير+5خمس قطع حديديه مصممه للطبع+ورقة تبين كيفية الإستخدام
السعر 70ريال







مجفف المناكير...
السعر25ريال




__________
البيضه السحريه


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: الة الرسم على الاظافر*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ..


----------

